# Fan for the vivarium??



## chrisd (Mar 14, 2008)

I tried searching for fans in vivariums but didnt find what i was looking for. 

I go ThisPetPlace in PA quite alot and they have there own reptile room as they call it and well on there tanks I saw they have CPU fans and or ones for saltwater tanks. Since then i've read how people use them to help circulate air in the tank for both the dart frogs as well as the plants. I had a few questions about them though. I purchased a coralife one just curious if it's worth messing with. http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/209190/product.web 

1. how effective are they
2. what types of timers do any members use to just allow them to run for a few minutes an hour or so. 
3. I read that people can set them to blow air in or out, j/w if it matters


----------



## cindre2000 (Dec 17, 2007)

Since I have RETF and an orchid, I run 2 x 40mm computer fans to blow air into my viv during the day. I mist heavily in the morning and at night- which means I am usually mid to high 80's & 90's when the fans are not running and somewhere in the 70's during the day. It really does help keep the orchid dry and the since RETF like lower humidities, they don't mind.

My only concern with that particular fan is that it is quite large and moves a lot of air. Unless you have a large viv, a very humid house, or your run the fan recirculating, you are going to have a fairly drastic drop in humidity. I would personally use a smaller inexpensive computer fan that you wire yourself w/ a cell phone charger. And then, you should probably have it recirculate air, rather than draw in less humid house air.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

You can go to most pet stores and by a reostat I do believe from zoo med. plug it into that and you controle the speed of the fan.


----------



## lizardstowe (Sep 6, 2005)

I buy fans that are designed to cool laptop computers. They are smaller than a reg CPU fan but run at a very high RPM. I use them on my 20gal high tanks. My tanks are side view, I drill four 1/8th inch holes a few MM above the substrate. I then drill 2 one inch holes in my glass lids; I place one fan over one hole in the lid. I direct it to PULL air out of the tank, there by creating a current from front bottom to back top. This has worked great, my plans dry within an hour of misting but my tanks will stay at around 90% (I mist twice a day). I've noticed much better and faster plant growth, no slimy moss covered Brom leaves, my leaf litter doesn't decompose as quickly, I can see in the tank without wiping it down, and my frogs are more active! Hope this helps.

Matt


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

Matt,

What voltage are your fans? I've seen both 12v and 5v of the 1" fans. Do you have them running at full speed? 

James


----------



## jdogfunk99 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have several of those exact coralife fans and they work great. They're more expensive than the PC fans but more convenient. I use them for exhaust as well as for circulation. I keep my circulation fans on most of the time.


----------



## swigen (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a question for those of you that have used/are using pc fans to circulate viv air. How do you wire these? I'm not good with wiring but is there a good way for me to set this up to run on on an AC plugin? Someone mentioned a cell phone charger....i think i have an old one laying around but I'm hesitant to rig it up. I don't want my lack of experience to turn into a fire hazard. Thanks for the help...sorry to hijack.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

I used an old ac adapter from something I couldn't even remember what. It's 5.5 volts, and I currently have it running a 12 volt PC fan. It's a temporary setup until I get some smaller fans and piping to make a recirculation system. 

I just cut of the end and spliced the fan to it. I tested which direction the air went to make sure I wired it the way I wanted. Works great, albeit slow. Only suggestions I'd say is to make sure to use an adapter rated the same or lower voltage for what ever fan you use. If you are worried about starting a fire, then make sure its on a surge protector. Best of luck!

James


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

someone suggested old phone charger wires and they do work great.

i had two LG chargers. they even have it labeled 5 to 5.5V which is what most 40mm cpu fans run on,
just cut the the wares on the charge, shed a little of the covering until you get to the bare wire, and test different connections to the fan (there will be only one that works) and bam, instant working fan.


----------

